# amplificador de minicomponente



## torrevino (May 10, 2010)

hoa, bueno, tengo un minicomponente q*UE* no estoy usando, y queria desarlarlo y quitarle el amplificador, q*UE* supongo q*UE* esta incoroporado todo lo que formaria la placa del mini, pero si me ayudan podria sacarle el mejor provecho asi lo desmantelo, y logro obtener un amplificador de ahi para conectarlo al un altavoz q*UE* tengo, y conectarlo a la pc, sin tener q*UE* llevar el mini a todos lados, no se si se entiende la idea, en conclusion tengo un altavoz, y con los componentes q*UE* amplifican al mini, sacarlos, y amplificar mi propio altavoz( el minicomponente, esta en desuso por q*UE* no anda ni la lectora ni la casetera, lo demas esta intacto)

adjunto unas imagenes para que lo chequeen(imagenes internas

gracias

*Click acá*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2010)

Muy bonitas las imágenes , pero las que *realmente* nos van a servir , son las de adentro  .

Saludos !


----------



## torrevino (May 10, 2010)

ahi subi fotos de la parte interna, pero veo dos soluciones, o conecto el parlante al minicomponente asi como esta o le saco la placa de adentro, le desconecto la parte de la lectora, del caset y el panel frontal y le dejo los jack´s para los parlantes y el AC para la corriente, no veo otra


----------



## algp (May 10, 2010)

Hasta donde entiendo la idea es usar unicamente la etapa de amplificacion descartando el resto de componentes.

Si el control de volumen general del minicomponente es un potenciometro doble ( opcion bastante usual ) ese serial un punto adecuado para "abrir" el circuito e insertar la señal de audio en ese punto.

Si en cambio, el control de volumen fuese digital el problema puede ser mas complicado.

Un potenciometro trabajando como control de volumen usualmente tiene 3 contactos para cada canal ( L, R ). Uno de los extremos va a tierra. El otro extremo va a la señal, y el contacto deslizante va al circuito amplificador.

El punto adecuado para insertar la señal entonces es el extremo del potenciometro que va a la señal. Se retira lo que va conectado ahi y se conecta la señal a amplificar en ese punto. Recomendable colocar un condensador electrolico entre la señal y el contacto del potenciometro ante la posibilidad de tener alguna tension DC en la señal que se va a conectar.

Si no se entiende avisa.... es mas rapido escribir que dibujar un circuito.


----------



## torrevino (May 10, 2010)

si, el volumen trabaja con un potenciometro, pero tb se puede regular a control remoto y entiendo mas o menos, no hace falta un diagrama, si se puede hacer algo con la foto, agregarle unas lineas de guia para darme cuenta cuales son los componentes mejor, sino voy a ver si me sale esto que me estas diciendo, graicas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2010)

Pucha viene todo junto , pensé en algunos Aiwa que tenían separada la potencia 

Saludos !


----------

